# Info help please!



## MAWhite (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I am Canadian but have been living in England for 3 years with my British husband and our 3 young children. An opportunity has come up for my husband to work in Lisbon but I know nothing about Portugal. We've been to the Algarve on holiday but that's it!

Do people generally speak English? Is there a large ex-pat community? What sorts of activities are there for children? Are there waiting lists for these? What about medical coverage, is there an "NHS" type system? The company will send our children to a British school. What are these like typically? What about standard and cost of living?

I really appreciate any comments.

Sincere thanks,
Marla


----------

